# Dating while separated



## Wowqueen (May 20, 2017)

Ok so most of you all have read my battle with my stbeh and his affair etc. 
Well, I met a really nice guy accidentally. We started talking after a party and it started off pretty amazing. No sex or kiss or anything just talking. He knows I'm separated for 6 months now. But he said he would wait for me until the divorce is final (April). 
Well now that my atte tion has gone to the other man, my stbeh has come back and said he wants to work on things. From one day to the next he wants me tonkeep him updated of all I do. 
I wanted to fix our marriage but he didn't. 
I am torn between the 2 options. Give my a****** DH a chance or just let it go and get to know this other person. 
Would it be considered cheating if we did start "Dating "??? Sorry, I'm all over the place just curious as to what would others do!!! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd start dating him. It might make your husband seem like a distant memory.

6 month separation and he all of a sudden wants to work on things? His affair partner must have kicked him to the curb or he ran out of money.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Whether it is considered cheating is based on your morality. I personally didn't even consider dating anyone until long after the divorce decree was signed off by the judge and filed. My ex was dating immediately. But we have different moral compasses. Personally, I'd not be in a hurry to date before your divorce is done because your attention will not be focused in the right area. Also, dating too early usually results in a rebound relationship, which is fine if that is what you are after.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Usually I am a proponent of trying a reconciliation. I think you owe it to yourself to go on a date and see how someone other than an abusive cheater is in a relationship.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I would continue to date and enjoy life away from the trials and tribulations brought on by your STBXH. Also, whats up with keep tabs on all you do. It is not his business.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

You need to decide what you want to do....and then do it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've not read all your threads, but if I were you I'd date the other guy. Your ex husband would be taught a fast lesson on how it feels to be kicked to the curb. Whatever you do, he'll think you're having sex, and that's not necessarily a bad thing. Again, lesson learned.

Now, this tell you everything YOU'RE doing after HE CHEATED??????? I think I'd laugh in his face on that one.

Really, now that it happened to me.... I think getting rid of a cheater is rarely if ever a bad thing.

Your call. I think regardless of your choice, he has no right after cheating on you to DARE ask you where you are or what you're doing.


----------



## RooKittie (Sep 26, 2017)

I personally can't see myself dating anyone after I get divorced because I just wouldn't trust anyone. In fact, I don't know if I would ever date again. However, everyone is different.


----------

